# Beekeeping Classes-Northern Virginia



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

Rock Hill Honey Bee Farms will host a Beekeeping class on March 26 and April 2, 2011 with lunch included. Class is limited to 25 students. We will also hold two, three day Queen Rearing classes in June 2011 exact date TBD. At both classes, we will have take aways including handouts, and practical use items. 

Email [email protected] for a registration form and to reserve a date for the beekeeping course. Cost is $95.00 and includes materials, take aways and lunch. Course is hands on and classroom. Must provide a veil or beesuit to participate. 

If you want to be added to the list for the Queen rearing course, please email me as course will be limited to 25 students. Students will be provided handouts in a three ring binder, cell bars, grafting tools, and possibly queen cells to take back with them at the end of the course. Price has not yet been determined. Hotel accomodations are less than three miles from the training location and there is an abundance of restaurants in this area.


----------

